
Ask HN: Sysadmins – what’s your side project? - SpaceInvader
Recently I’ve changed emplyoer and I’m no longer blocked from opening my own business. I used to have several clients few years ago, but I was forced to close my little company after I joined one of the top corporations. I do Unix and Linux for more than a decade. I’d love to reopen, but I’m not sure what to focus on at the moment. What’s your side gig?
======
SpaceInvader
Naah, I'm actually getting enough sleep lately. My new job is much more
relaxed and I do not work hectic hours. I still have some time to spare and
I'd like to get some money out of it therefore I'm looking for ideas :)

------
gregjor
Sleeping.

~~~
brian_herman__
Are you using z3?
[https://rise4fun.com/z3/tutorial](https://rise4fun.com/z3/tutorial)

------
ecesena
Security keys: [https://solokeys.com](https://solokeys.com)

